# Niagara New York salmon



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Son and I are interested in a trip east for some salmon. Looking for a guide referral or info on chasing the big salmon.
Early October looks like a good time.
Any help would be appreciated as we have never been there.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Try Vince Pierleoni of Thrillseeker Charters. I have been out with him about 10 times and have always done well. He does really well in tournaments too. (585) 615-1197


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Frank Campbell, best pick for sure. Born and raised on the Niagara. Kick butt Lund Pro V too!! Great conversations as well.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Denis at Fishin' Niagara is great guide. I know him and he will always put you on fish. He's been guiding the Niagara River for all species for quite a few years now . Check him out.

http://www.fishinniagara.com/


----------

